# Just got a quote for Andersen SilverLine Windows..



## jerryh3

Aren't you the contractor?


----------



## majestique

No, I'm a consumer.. my parents just finished with the wood flooring, and now they want to work on the windows.. the contractor said Andersen windows are the top of the line.. I did a little research and found out this to be true.. but I don't know about their SilverLine series. we have about 6 small windows.. and wonder if this is a fair quote..


----------



## 794613

Just a consideration, I bought silverline windows through a family friend from Century Building Supply out of Sycamore, IL. I went with their new construction vinyl single hung windows with all of the energy efficiency stuff. Anyhow, I only had 2 sizes of windows in the house, 32 x 54, and
64 x 54. I believe I was able to get the 32 x 54 for $120.00/ea, and the 64 x 54 for about 240.00.

Hope that helps,
- Jim


----------



## majestique

basically.. i should do it myself it looks like.. $823 per window is too much..


----------



## Sephora

Andersen is your basic window co. Pella, Harvey, Marvin are all top of the line. My best friends husband owns a Window co and all he talks about are windows.


----------



## Aggie67

It depends. 

Is this a replacement job? What kind of work is being done to the opening? Are these drop in replacements, or are you cutting the old trim out down to the framing?

I do these kinds of estimates for contractors and property owners for a living. If all they are doing is taking out the old windows and installing new vinyl replacements and trimming out the gaps, I'd have to say it's quite high. If they're doing an extensive job of taking out the old window frame, and doing extensive repairs inside and out, it's a maybe. I'd have to see both sides of the openings.

And you'll have to bear with my cynicism when I say I suspect the OP is a contractor pricing out his first window job and - absent of any estimating experience - he's looking for a sanity check. I've seen that too many times.


----------



## majestique

Aggie67, thanks for your feedback, it's not a replacement job but a complete cutting down of old trimmings to the framing... It's definitely not just removal of the windows, we're getting vinyl frames too. They basically told us that the Andersen SilverLines are the rolls royce; however, after searching a bit, it seems like the Marvins are the top of the line. Pella shouldn't be trusted, Andersens are ok.

The sales guy was a bit pushy, quoting us before even doing any kind of measurement, only after we agreed to pay then he would do the measurements -- so he's really not interested in taking care of us. We'll cancel this order since we have a 3 day cancellation period.

The price is obviously not a deal, so we'll pass.

Regarding if I'm a contractor, I don't know what to say.. I'm just doing the research for my parents.. $14k is a lot to invest in a home.. makes sense new contractors doing this though.. but then.. does it really matter? they can just post in contractortalk.com


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I don't consider Pella top of the line :no:


----------



## majestique

Scuba_Dave said:


> I don't consider Pella top of the line :no:


Neither do I, looks like Marvin is up there.. Andersen too depending on their series..


----------



## Zel1

What is the exterior of the house? Does alot of capping and trim need to be replaced along with the windows? if there is existing siding with the old window flange behind the siding, then the siding would need to be cut, capped boards would need to be installed, etc. What about the interior? are all the window openings going to require drywall repairs, wood trim repairs, etc?


----------



## HomeSealed

Silverlines are bargain basement windows. If you are looking for a quality vinyl window you have the wrong brands in mind. Great Lakes, Thermal Industries, Gorell, Sunrise, Revere/Alside are all higher end vinyl windows that I'd expect for the price he wanted to charge.


----------



## majestique

Zel1 said:


> What is the exterior of the house? Does alot of capping and trim need to be replaced along with the windows? if there is existing siding with the old window flange behind the siding, then the siding would need to be cut, capped boards would need to be installed, etc. What about the interior? are all the window openings going to require drywall repairs, wood trim repairs, etc?


 lol you lost me there.. I think it's pretty standard, the guy didn't really mention anything special..


----------



## majestique

HomeSealed said:


> Silverlines are bargain basement windows. If you are looking for a quality vinyl window you have the wrong brands in mind. Great Lakes, Thermal Industries, Gorell, Sunrise, Revere/Alside are all higher end vinyl windows that I'd expect for the price he wanted to charge.


Thanks for your input.. I cancelled the order.. the guy was using some pushy tactics.. luckily we have a 3 day cancellation law..


----------



## Zel1

I was just trying to come up with some logical reason the price would be so high per window. If it wasnt the actual cost of the window, it would have to be some extra cost associated with the labor, or so it would seem.


----------



## Ron6519

This would be a capital improvement. There should be no sales tax.
Ron


----------



## majestique

Still too expensive, the energy company doesn't really cover the cost that much...


----------



## EmilyP

majestique said:


> Still too expensive, the energy company doesn't really cover the cost that much...


 
Reading all the posts and trying to come with justfying paying so much... Sounds like you did the right thing in backing out of your agreement. I sell Marvin and Andersen also most everyday...I think you could have had either installed for that price.... or close too it Renewal by Andersen is about $950 to $1200 a hole depending on the window, still little pricey. But, like what one of the posts added...it depends on how much work has to be done to install these windows (capping, finishing the outside, molding replacement on the inside, cusotm made jambs, etc...)... I would recommend wood over vinyl - Marvin then Andersen... they are close in price and quality when you are comparing Marvins DH to the Andersen Woodwright (not 400 Series Tilt Wash) I think Andersen has a better patio door-Marvin has a better Casement Window, Marvin has more options, Andersen is more affordable. I would get at least 3 quotes maybe more...not all in the same day..it might confuse you.. take notes from each visit from each contractor or installer... Silver Line is a little better than most people think.. but Siminton then Allsides, then maybe GreatLakes then Silver Line. Silver Windows 9500 Series and 8500 Series are really above most in quality. But, I do not think Andersen WIndows really wants to put their name on that window...They bought them 2 or 3 three years ago...and there has been no changes to the window or they have not put their Name on it for a reason...VINYL is still VINYL plastic... yes maybe more economicail but still vinyl windows aren't really that great compared to most wood windows.... Do your homework, get several quotes and ask many questions as possible... read the fine print...remember you "hope" to replace these windows once....I been selling windows since 1992...the vinyl segment is growing every year... wood clad is flat in sales but it still the fair better choice -no matter what- no matter the warranty- regardless...Most wood windows should last you 20 to 40 years especially the Marvins or Andersens Woodwrights...most vinyl companies are here today and gone tomorrow..lifetime could mean as long as they are in business... here today gone tomorrow..and then you will be hoodwinkled :huh:..no need for that..good luck


----------



## joemal

*To majestique*

Be very careful, price is not everything! Fact is you could get a window that you'll get service on for the same price! I am a contractor who used to deal with silverline before the owner sold it to Anderson windows 5 or 6 years ago! Now they charge more and give you less. You will be sick when you call to get a seal failure fixed as what is the biggest service problem on the vinyl replacement thermal pane windows. 2 years ago a customer of mine needed service on a patio door. I called silverline and sent the service to them multiple times over a 6 month period and finally had to have the customer call too, after finally having to threaten them the part was delivered. If you want a great product, go Alside! I don't even buy from them anymore but they are great, I've done windows for almost 30 years and that is the window that went into my own house and I can buy any window at dealer pricing. I went with the best! They have labels at the top of every window and you give them the number on that label, they'll UPS a sash to you and it takes all of 30 seconds to install it because of the superior balancer shoes they use on the windows!!
Hope this helps, joemal


----------



## joemal

joemal said:


> Be very careful, price is not everything! Fact is you could get a window that you'll get service on for the same price! I am a contractor who used to deal with silverline before the owner sold it to Anderson windows 5 or 6 years ago! Now they charge more and give you less. You will be sick when you call to get a seal failure fixed as what is the biggest service problem on the vinyl replacement thermal pane windows. 2 years ago a customer of mine needed service on a patio door. I called silverline and sent the service to them multiple times over a 6 month period and finally had to have the customer call too, after finally having to threaten them the part was delivered. If you want a great product, go Alside! I don't even buy from them anymore but they are great, I've done windows for almost 30 years and that is the window that went into my own house and I can buy any window at dealer pricing. I went with the best! They have labels at the top of every window and you give them the number on that label, they'll UPS a sash to you and it takes all of 30 seconds to install it because of the superior balancer shoes they use on the windows!!
> Hope this helps, joemal


Some one replied with go Marvin, and you bet! If you want to pay more, disassemble the windows to stain the entire unit and get a 10 year glass only warranty.. go wood! But again read the warranty typically the wood is not warrantied AT ALL!


----------



## DangerMouse

majestique said:


> basically.. i should do it myself it looks like.. $823 per window is too much..


I'd have to agree with you, I did my own, and with *14* of them, I *STILL* didn't pay as much as you are being quoted for *ONE*! (Approx. $800 for ALL of them.)
Ask me how if interested.

DM

***edit*** Good grief, I need to look at these dates before just responding. :laughing:


----------



## DexterII

majestique said:


> I cancelled the order..


Not sure that OP is listening, since they said that they cancelled the order in question... 3 years ago, and it doesn't appear as if they have been back since.


----------



## DangerMouse

Yeah, but it still makes me feel good knowing how much I saved doing my own. Po)

DM


----------



## Dierte

DangerMouse said:


> Yeah, but it still makes me feel good knowing how much I saved doing my own. Po)
> 
> DM


I feel you. So far ive saved 2g's by installing my own windows


----------



## DexterII

DangerMouse said:


> Yeah, but it still makes me feel good knowing how much I saved doing my own. Po)
> 
> DM


Yeah, I guess that I have probably been guilty from time to time of verbailzing something in order to remind myself (and anyone who will listen) how doggone smart I really am.


----------



## DangerMouse

True.... I saved over $10,000 doing my own, so I feel pretty good about that. Texturing my own ceilings evidently saved me a few more grand too! lol

DM


----------



## CoconutPete

Hey Dangermouse, since this thread has been revived by this weeks "i just registered and must now revive old posts and never return to this site" user why not keep it going? I'm very interested in what type of windows you bought since mine are 83 yrs old hehe.


----------



## DangerMouse

The brands vary, since I bought a few from here, a couple from there. What I did was I went to builder supply business with approx. measurements and asked if they had any brand new, though mis-measured, windows "out back" doing nothing. (contractor returns) Most of them had at least a few, (many had dozens) they were happy to let me have for about 10%-30% what they would have been. For instance, my side by side 6'x6' picture widows in the dining room would have been $860 EACH installed, but I paid $200 for them both. They were the most expensive. Most of the others were $20.00 to $40.00 each.

Hope this helps you.

DM


----------



## CoconutPete

It does, thanks. I'll write that one down on "the list".


----------



## M3 Pete

Nobody mentioned Milgard windows in this old thread. I got their Tuscany vinyl windows and like them a lot. Of course, anything was an improvement over the 1980's builder crap windows we had..

http://www.milgard.com/windows/vinyl-windows/tuscany/


----------



## mmarse1

I've been installing windows well over 20 years, Silverline are junk ( very poor quality) and made for the homeowner who is only interested in something cheap and believe me, they also look cheap. Pella also make a cheaply made vinyl window called thermastar and thats just as bad; same with excalibur from alside. these windows are known to warp and also leak air. i could never in good conscience install any of those brands and ruin my reputation.
I suggest you look at some of the higher end Vinyl windows. these windows have some of the best Performance ratings in the industry, in fact they beat out the performance of a wood window both structurally and from an energy efficiency stand point. they also are built extremely well and look very nice.
some of these higher end brands are as follows: Okna , Soft Lite, HiMark, Gorell, and Sunrise.
do not take the cheap way out, you will not only wind up doing the job twice but you will be also detracting from the look of your home. silverline For for house flippers and rental properties owners and is the window of choice by the local " jack of all trades contractor" who comes in at the cheapest price.


----------



## Windasman

mmarse1 said:


> I've been installing windows well over 20 years, Silverline are junk ( very poor quality) and made for the homeowner who is only interested in something cheap and believe me, they also look cheap. Pella also make a cheaply made vinyl window called thermastar and thats just as bad; same with excalibur from alside. these windows are known to warp and also leak air. i could never in good conscience install any of those brands and ruin my reputation.
> I suggest you look at some of the higher end Vinyl windows. these windows have some of the best Performance ratings in the industry, in fact they beat out the performance of a wood window both structurally and from an energy efficiency stand point. they also are built extremely well and look very nice.
> some of these higher end brands are as follows: Okna , Soft Lite, HiMark, Gorell, and Sunrise.
> do not take the cheap way out, you will not only wind up doing the job twice but you will be also detracting from the look of your home. silverline For for house flippers and rental properties owners and is the window of choice by the local " jack of all trades contractor" who comes in at the cheapest price.


Silverline has several different lines, and some are more cheaply made[& cheaper] than the other lines. Just like any other window company. I've been a window service tech for going on 12 years now, and I put Silverline inserts in my house when the time came to replace a couple old ones. Sure-I went with the top series Silverline offered, but don't act like Silverline as a whole is junk.
In retrospect-I wish Andersen's 100 Series would've been available at the time, and that's what I'll be looking at when it comes time to do some more.
Be careful about blanket statements-vinyl windows over the long haul by and large do not hold up as well as wood windows either, particularly in climates that experience a lot of bitter cold.


----------



## HomeSealed

Windasman said:


> Be careful about blanket statements-vinyl windows over the long haul by and large do not hold up as well as wood windows either, particularly in climates that experience a lot of bitter cold.


I sell both wood and vinyl windows (composites as well) and each has their pros and cons to be sure, but saying that vinyl does not hold up as well as wood is bad info. I replace "high-end" wood windows that are 10, 12, 15 years old on a regular basis. _CAN_ wood windows last 25 or 30 yrs, absolutely (and a premium vinyl will as well), but they are not the best choice for many folks that don't have the time or desire to maintain them.
At the end of the day, a vinyl window will not match the beauty or richness of a wood window, but a wood window won't match the performance or low maintenance of vinyl.... Each material can be the_ right_ or _wrong_ choice depending on the circumstances.


----------



## 747

Yes Marvin windows are great. I would call a local glass company in the phone book and have them give a bid. Some glass company's have pretty sweet replacement windows even offering the triple pane.........The guys years ago use to like simenton 5500 i don't know if this is the case anymore.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i totally agree with homesealed, one thing that factors the most in the longevity of any product is the install itsself. i dont know how many expensive windows ive replaced that werent properly sealed thus causing them to leak and rot.. same goes for cheap windows.. if its properly flashed then maintained it can last a long time

the other thing is.. same goes for the installer,, it sickens me when i see old timers braging that they`ve been doing something for 20-30 years so therefore their way is right.. how long youve been doing something has no effect on the end product if its never been done right in the first place or extra measures to ensure a quality install

as for the original topic.. why is a 2 year old thread still active


----------



## paintdrying

I have all anderson windows in my 35 year old house they are just starting to fog one by one. Pretty good a window can last 35 years. I was calling around today for prices I replacing the glass in the patio doors. 76 x 36. It seems to make more sense to just replace the whole assembly.


----------



## Fins59

Some guys commenting why this old thread is still active.....
lots of good info in this old thread for a "newbie" like me, who wasn't around 2 years ago.

Didn't see any mention of Weathershield, Hurd, or Semco windows. These windows are all made in my local area. (must not be any good)


----------



## Windasman

HomeSealed said:


> I sell both wood and vinyl windows (composites as well) and each has their pros and cons to be sure, but saying that vinyl does not hold up as well as wood is bad info. I replace "high-end" wood windows that are 10, 12, 15 years old on a regular basis. _CAN_ wood windows last 25 or 30 yrs, absolutely (and a premium vinyl will as well), but they are not the best choice for many folks that don't have the time or desire to maintain them.
> At the end of the day, a vinyl window will not match the beauty or richness of a wood window, but a wood window won't match the performance or low maintenance of vinyl.... Each material can be the_ right_ or _wrong_ choice depending on the circumstances.


You can have that opinion. However, I've never seen a vinyl window hold up and still be in what a homeowner would call excellent condition after 30 years. But I do see, for example, Andersen windows from the 70s that no one would think of replacing. Like I said-I put Silverline vinyls in my house a while ago-but I'm under no illusion that they'll be there for 30 years. I currently have brand-new VinylMax in the majority of openings in my house now. But again-I'm under no illusion they'll be there for 30 years. But it's obvious I'm not a vinyl window hater.
If you look at the one Andersen double casement I have above the kitchen sink ca 1954-it's still there and operating and not in terrible shape.
If you find vinyls that last that long and still look great-kudos to you.:thumbup:


----------



## HomeSealed

Its really not an opinion. Performance ratings don't lie.
On the longevity issue, what on a wood window will outlast a vinyl window? Glass? Balance systems? Weatherstripping? Fasteners? ... Those are all the same parts regardless of the core material, so you could only be saying that wood frame components will outlast vinyl. Since wood is organic (rots) and vinyl is not, that simply cannot be true assuming that the quality level of materials and assembly is equal. The problem that vinyl has, is that there are SOOOO many manufacturers and most of them make garbage, that it taints the reputation of the material undeservedly so. The only real downfall of a premium vinyl window is that it cannot match the look and feel of wood. 
I acknowledge your comment about your 1950's wood windows, and I'll take it a step further and say that I've seen 100+ year old wood windows that are in great shape (and for the record, I generally recommend high quality storm windows in those cases). Unfortunately, as they say , "They just don't make 'em like they used to". This is what we get after 10-15 years or so from today's wood windows in many cases:








Much of that can be attributed to inferior wood, and our tightly sealed homes are another culprit.
I had 25 year old mechanically fastened vinyl windows in a previous home that worked great, and I regularly see 10+ year old vinyl that nobody could know that they weren't installed one year ago... and again, I'm sure that I'm coming across as a "wood hater", but I'm not. My whole point is that each material has pros and cons, and a blanket statement that vinyl does not hold up as long as wood is just flat out incorrect.
All that said, your probably correct is assuming that _THOSE_ products that you used in your own home won't make 30 yrs. LOL


----------

